# Where have you been?



## Inglip

I was in a shop near work, and I speak with the Filipinos there. I meet someone I haven't met before, and I asked him if he was new here. He said no.

I wanted to ask, _well, where have you been_ - but I ended up just stumbling over my words.

I know - _where are you?_ But I don't know how to change the tense of that sentence.

How do I ask:

Where are you?
Where will you go?
Where were you? / Where have you been?


----------



## mataripis

Where will you go?= saan ang punta mo?/ where have you been? saan ka galing?  where are you? Saan ka? or Nasaan ka?


----------



## Inglip

Thank you!

Doesn't 'saan ka galing?' mean - Where are you from?

And shouldn't they all be 'Nasaan' not just the last one?


----------



## mataripis

yes. where have you been = saan ka nanggaling.    /  i wrote nasaan ka because i forgot the tagalog sentences you asked to correct.(nasaan ka na ngayon?= where are you now?)


----------



## niernier

Inglip said:


> How do I ask:
> 
> Where are you?
> Where will you go?
> Where were you? / Where have you been?



Where are you? = Nasaan ka?
Where will you go? = Saan ka pupunta?
Where were you? / Where have you been? = Saan ka galing?

If you wanted to ask the place where a person is currently staying, you can ask, "Taga-saan ka?" -> Where are you from?


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> How do I ask:
> 
> Where are you?
> Where will you go?
> Where were you? / Where have you been?


 
Where are you? : San (Saan) ka (ba)?
Where will you go? : San (Saan) ka (ba) pupunta?
Where were you? / Where have you been? : Saan ka (ba) galing?

"Saan", short for "Nasaan", but we commonly say it as "San"...much shorter and easier to say... lol  You can omit "ba"...but you can use it for emphasis...


----------



## jandallo

Couldn't you also say "Saan ka nakatira?" to ask someone where they are currently staying? But I think the above has more of a nuance of "What's your address?" rather than "Where are you from?", right? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cake.

_Saan ka nakatira? _translates to "where do you live?" 

"Where are you staying?" is _saan ka tumutuloy?_

If you want to ask someone in casual conversation where they are from meaning where they were born or grew up in, you say _taga saan ka?_


----------

